# GRUESOME Leg Wound



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

I was riding at The Rock trail in Gainesville, FL. Theres a ramp/bridge over a fallen tree there. It's about 6' high at the peak. On the second try I went over off the top. The bike hung up and as I fell past it head first towards the ground the outside of my pedal caught below my knee and filleted a huge chunk of skin. My buddy was there with first aid; just gauze and tape but I couldn't have made it without it. We ditched the bikes and had to walk 20 min back to the car. 42 stitches total.


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

holy ****!!! what kind of shin fillet-knife pedals are you running?!?!


----------



## grungePoodle (Jul 3, 2007)

Holy hell! I woulda gone into shock over seeing that. Dang.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Shimano halfies. Spd/Cages

Definitely brutal. The first thing I yelled when I saw it was "HOSPITAL! HOSPITAL!"


----------



## blazemaster83 (May 8, 2008)

wow that is quite an injury. def shock worthy lol. glad your leg is cool and your friend had his first aid. :thumbsup:


----------



## spongstick (Feb 6, 2004)

They did a good job cleaning you up better you better hope that skin don't sluff off


----------



## andy85 (Apr 27, 2009)

farrout! thats nasty!!
third pic really shows how far it went!!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah, they cleaned the hell out of it. they used some pre-soaped sponge/nylon scrub brush. I guess since it was so deep it basically took all the vascular tissue with it in the flap. this is apparently a good thing as the flap will continue to get blood flow. its starting to bruise pretty bad today.

you can see the bone in the third one.


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Yikes


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

DUDE!! Uggggh! My stomach is turning right now.

Did your leg getting ripped save you from landing on your head?



derockus said:


> I was riding at The Rock trail in Gainesville, FL. Theres a ramp/bridge over a fallen tree there. It's about 6' high at the peak. On the second try I went over off the top. The bike hung up and as I fell past it head first towards the ground the outside of my pedal caught below my knee and filleted a huge chunk of skin. My buddy was there with first aid; just gauze and tape but I couldn't have made it without it. We ditched the bikes and had to walk 20 min back to the car. 42 stitches total.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

JESUS! I cant imagine how painful the cleaning with the brush might have been.. i get shivers just thinking about it haha
What did the doctors say when you turned your stitching session into a photoshoot?? haha


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Definatly some quality carnage , ever think about some armor?


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Damn buddy! Hope you heal up alright!


----------



## kmacon (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeez, those pedals would have to go to the metal recycle bin and I would be buying some ATACS, Egg beaters or ANYTHING with smooth surfaces!

Good luck with the healing.


----------



## DavidNeiles (May 8, 2008)

Holy freaking [email protected][email protected]## That is nasty!!! I have to say you take the gold.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the same pedals on my errand bike. Always thought that serrated edge could do some nasty damage given the opportunity. I don't think I'll ever put them on my mtn bike now.

Doc cleaned you up real good. Heal well.


----------



## 2wheelsoul (Mar 24, 2005)

*Ummm....well.....just throw some dirt on it....*

Daaaaaaaaaamn.

I can't believe that it was only 42.....looks like an easy hundo to me....doc must have been in 'saving' the sutures mode.

Heal well.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks for the support, dudes.

It's day 9 and I'm _still_ on farking crutches. Healing is going slooowly. I went and saw a wound care surgeon yesterday because there is some seriously bad bruising and a small black spot developing in the top half. He said that it _could_ be necrotic but he would have to wait and see how it looks at the end of the week. If it _is_ necrotic he's going to have to cut it out and do a skin graft. F.

But, theres no infection, and no fluid building up underneath between the flap and bone; which is good news. He said just keep on caring for it like we have been and hopefully I won't lose too much skin.

I ride my road bike a lot also and spent all last week on the couch watching the tour. I just wanna get back on any bike! I never figured I'd even be on crutches this long.

MarkMass - No, I still landed on my head.

AZMTNS - My sixsixone shin/knee guards already arrived in the mail!


----------



## Trek7000rider (Sep 7, 2008)

daaammmnnnn... thats going to leave an epic scar!

Hope it heals quickly- crutches suck. I was on them for 10 weeks last year with a broken foot- but it wasnt nearly as badass as your injury. 

Take it easy, man


----------



## ALEV8 (May 31, 2009)

That is nice. You will treasure it.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

this wouldnt have happened if you shaved your legs


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i fowarded this to my sister , title : awesome leg


----------



## zambonikane (May 5, 2006)

I wish i never clicked on this tread. I am getting light headed as we speak. you might see me post up pictures of my head injury i get when i try to get up and pass out. I am such a pu$$y when it comes to this stuff.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE UPDATE*

So I've been going to a Wound Care Surgeon since my regualr doctor I think is a little intimidated but how bad this wound is. I went last Friday to get the stiches removed and it only took one glance for him to say "OK, we need to get you into surgery next week." FOCK.

So this Thursday he will be "debriding" my wound; which means cutting all the dead skin off. In that picture above with all the red area, all that is now purple/black/disgusting and needs to come off. The mystery is what's underneath. He said if there is new, live skin underneath than it won't be too terrible and healing can continue on its own. If he finds some new skin, some dead/gone skin he will have to do a skin graft. The worst case is that there is _NO_ live skin underneath, just bone, muscle, and tendon. If this happens I have to have a "Wound V.A.C." installed for "Negative Pressure Wound Therapy". It is essentially a medical sponge and dressing they apply to the wound. The vacuum pressure stimulates skin cells to grow from the edges faster. They use it for bed sores frequently. He said that depending on the size and severity I might have to lug this 3+lb vacuum apparatus around _for a month_. This is not at all unlikely and the stupid vacuum has already been ordered.

Boners.


----------



## harmonf (Jul 16, 2008)

*Does this seem familiar......*

After reading your crash description I found a video I took of my buddy.






Now you can relive your fall over and over through the eyes of another.....with slightly less blood.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

harmonf said:


> After reading your crash description I found a video I took of my buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AAAHAHAHAH!!! That's the _exact same_ bridge! I was going the other direction, and fell off the other side though. Did he rack himself or something?


----------



## harmonf (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ladder Bridge and Teeter Totter*

Yea, it's crazy that it's the same place. He was actually just looking through this forum and linked us all to the post because he couldn't believe that your story sounded exactly like his. I've never even considered hitting the bridge coming from the other way....and now I may be hesitant to. He did infact rack himself pretty good, nothing compared to your pics though.

Did you ever get a chance to hit the teeter totter out there? If you check out my youtube channel you'll see I've got probably 7 or 8 other video's from out at The Rock on the totter and bridge.

Get better soon.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

We rode by the teeter totter but didn't get to attempt (it's gonna be awhile now too!). It was actually my first time riding out there. Nice trails for being private property. I went to UF but didn't start biking until I had moved away. I usually go ride Alafia these days since I live in Bradenton.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE UPDATE*

So I had surgery yesterday. They cut out all the dead skin all the way down to the flesh and bone. I didn't get a skin graft at this point because there was nothing to graft to. Instead, I have the Wound VAC attached to my leg. It burbles every 30 secs or so; sounds like a little coffee percolator. The canister collects the fluid the VAC sucks out. They put a little tampon in there to absorb some of it. It's kinda gross watching the fluid travel through the like 8 feet of tubing they used. Follow up appoint on Monday to peel off the sponge and see how it's been working. Then I'll have to schedule _another_ surgery to get the graft.

On the bright side: I got a sweet pair of used XTR v-brakes from craigslist for $35. There gonna go on my '94 Parkpre Singlespeed that I wish I was riding.


----------



## RockadileSX (Apr 24, 2007)

I slipped on a wet log and hit my knee pretty hard last week and got a small deep gash but no real injury. Kneepads were ordered the next day. I got a laugh how you said your kneepads had arrived. Its no joke even I was like, "ok Im not dealing with that pain again". You are a kneepader for life now. Welcome to the club. :thumbsup:


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE UPDATE*

Day 22 - Went to the doctor yesterday and got to see underneath the VAC for the first time. The granular skin cells are growing in but it looks like I gotta lug the VAC around for at least another 2-3 weeks. You can sort of see the cells they are talking about, they look like red, "beefy" (doc used that to describe them), spherical, grains in the upper area and around the edges.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated. All of us are hoping you're back on your bike again soon! 



derockus said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE*
> 
> Day 22 - Went to the doctor yesterday and got to see underneath the VAC for the first time. The granular skin cells are growing in but it looks like I gotta lug the VAC around for at least another 2-3 weeks. You can sort of see the cells they are talking about, they look like red, "beefy" (doc used that to describe them), spherical, grains in the upper area and around the edges.


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

What is that yellowish stuff in the middle, is that fat?


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

That is some...wow. Kind of glad I ride clipless without meat grinder platforms. 

Sucks to hear about the vacuum, but at least you're good spirited about it. Get better.


----------



## wvmtb (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn! This is the 1st time I have ran across this thread and it is SICK!

About a month ago my wife almost cut the tip of her thumb off trying to adjust her brakes. Jammed the thumb in the rotor and pinned it against the caliper. Slicing through the fingernail and through the tip of the bone, stopping just in time to leave a little skin on the back side. It was sick but nothing like what you did. It's looking pretty good and we now know that she is going to be able to keep the tip.

Hope it all works out well for ya!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE UPDATE*

Day 29 - Doctor said it is looking much better. I should be ready for the skin graft surgery middle of next week. After that I'll wear the VAC for 5 more days and then I'll be DONE. :thumbsup: The pain has really subsided and I haven't been using crutches for about a 5 days, thank god. I haven't tried to get on a bike, I don't think I've got enough range of motion in my knee yet... still too much pulling on the hole.

Cino - yeah, that's fat in the middle. The doctor trimmed some out last Friday to help the skin grow in... free lipo!


----------



## Mtnchick (May 28, 2008)

Man, that looks soooo much better! Good thing you saw a specialist early on!

Keep up the good healing!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

The offending pedal... note the dried blood still on it. I took this last night.


----------



## drdoak (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, huge improvement. So you definitely need a graft still? Where will they take the skin from?


----------



## LaLD (May 18, 2007)

dud, glad you're doing better, that was nasty. but,chicks dig scars. thats all i have to say about that. oh, and you could always say it was a shark bite if you want to look really really cool.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Ya know, a lot of people have told me that "tell people you got bit by a shark, that'll be awesome!" And, being bit by shark is cool and all, but even fat people, tourists, and old people get bit by sharks. You gotta be a raw dude to *uck yourself up shredding some mtb.

Living in FL we always hear about shark bites. My girlfriend knew a kid who got his arm bit off by a shark, then the kids uncle WRESTLED the shark to shore, killed it, got the arm out, and they reattached it! That might make you awesome.


----------



## Jonesy33 (Mar 18, 2008)

You know sometimes it's the little things that push you over the edge....

I was fine with this whole thread until you showed the PIC of the pedal with bits of you still on it! Once I saw that, it made my knee-skin crawla nd made ME light-headed too....

Glad to see though that you had your priorities straight on continuing to buy parts while early on in recovery!


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

Jonesy33 said:


> You know sometimes it's the little things that push you over the edge....
> I was fine with this whole thread until you showed the PIC of the pedal with bits of you still on it!


Yeah, I was doing fine until I saw the pedal and noticed it looks exactly like my new Forte pedals that I just installed a few rides ago...

Hope you continue to heal well derockus... Gator football season is starting soon  and hopefully that will keep you in good spirits until you can get on the bike again!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Yeah, I bet they're the "Forte Campus" pedals, right? They can probably tear you up the same as my shimanos.


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

Winner winner, chicken dinner! I got them thinking they would be a great pedal if I can't make the clipless work, or wanted to ride around with my munchkins. So far I'm happy with them and getting use to clipping in and out. Thinking of shinguards now!


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

Those Wound VACs are great. I have used them on several patients. Most of them were inpatient overweight diabetics with decubitus ulcers. The only part that sucks (from the nursing standpoint) is changing out the "sponge". I am glad to see everything is healing up just fine. I have a pair of six six one shin guards and never wear them. I might just start.


----------



## goingblankagain (Jun 22, 2009)

Phew! Nice to see everything is healing, how much did you drop on the insurance deductible? I am awaiting my ER bill, though mine was nowhere near as gory as this...f*#%&%#ing pedals.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

derockus said:


> The offending pedal... note the dried blood still on it. I took this last night.


Half your leg skin is still on it!


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

rabidchicken said:


> Those Wound VACs are great. I have used them on several patients. Most of them were inpatient overweight diabetics with decubitus ulcers. The only part that sucks (from the nursing standpoint) is changing out the "sponge". I am glad to see everything is healing up just fine. I have a pair of six six one shin guards and never wear them. I might just start.


Yeah, I hear that's a popular use of them. I think I'm one of the few who use for sporting related injuries! Changing the sponge is a pain; that tegaderm is sticky as hell! I gotta switch M,W, & Fs.



goingblankagain said:


> Phew! Nice to see everything is healing, how much did you drop on the insurance deductible? I am awaiting my ER bill, though mine was nowhere near as gory as this...f*#%&%#ing pedals.


Dude, the total bill was like $5,800+... My federal employee insurance rules and I only owed $75! But once all this is over it's gonna be like $2,000 total out of my pocket. It unfortunately is putting a serious hold on me getting a new bike.


----------



## BigSwede (Aug 25, 2009)

Glad to hear you are doing better.Do you have any nerve damage?I understand your pain.I ripped a big freaking hole in my arm in 1990."Don't land on broken glass":yikes: You have a positive attitude,and this will get you back on the bike in no time..


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE UPDATE - DAY 43*

So last Wednesday I went in for surgery #2. The doctor removed a piece of skin from my pale upper thigh to use for my skin graft. I was unconcious for the surgery but holy hell beast did it hurt the next several days. The removal site was *heinously *painful. Every 10-15 min I could feel this wave of pain and my thigh would LIGHT UP. It felt like someone was putting 4 cigars out on my leg... it was bad.

The graft site was sealed under the sponge and wound VAC combo so I didn't really get to see it. It felt like some punched my in the hole about a dozen times... probably from the staples.

So yesterday I got my first look at... GROSS. It kind of smelled bad too. The cubed-steak appearance is from the "mesher" that they run the skin through to increase pliability and surface area. Anyhow, the doctor was pleased with how it is coming along. He removed most of the staples and I'm FINALLY done with the VAC. That damn VAC was a pain in my ass.

I tried to sit on my bike just to see if I had enough mobility to get complete a pedal rotation... it still puts too much tension on the hole. I think it'll be at least a week before I can even use a bike and 2-3 more to actually ride.


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

derockus said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE - DAY 43*
> 
> So last Wednesday I went in for surgery #2. The doctor removed a piece of skin from my pale upper thigh to use for my skin graft. I was unconcious for the surgery but holy hell beast did it hurt the next several days. The removal site was *heinously *painful. Every 10-15 min I could feel this wave of pain and my thigh would LIGHT UP. It felt like someone was putting 4 cigars out on my leg... it was bad.
> 
> ...


43 days and it still looks gross


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

43 days later and my shins still get the heebe-jeebies looking at this post....however this is up there with the best of'em.....informative and dang relevant


----------



## la-neta (Jun 5, 2009)

now :eekster: buying shin guards and shaving legs:eekster:


----------



## lucero (Nov 21, 2006)

It is true - shaving your legs will turn them into calves of iron. No pedal will pierce them.


----------



## vikingboy (Nov 5, 2008)

derockus said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE* ... I might have to lug this 3+lb vacuum apparatus around _for a month_.
> Boners.


See if they can get one that will fit in a water bottle cage!


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Omg. I can't imagine the pain you would have been going through. ****


----------



## Andy Bloot (Jun 16, 2008)

Phew, God, arghhh :eekster: 
Mate. What can I say
Upside - chicks dig scars


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

C'mon Mr Bloot,
it's time you shared with the world what you can do with a brake lever. Did someone say nutcracker?

Derockus, full credit to you mate, you sure don't do things by halves. Your attitude is inspirational, testing out riding position how many days after the last op?


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE DAY 53*

This is what a skin graft looks like 13 days after surgery. Oh man does it feel so much better. It'll begin to ache after a whole busy day, but otherwise no worries. Kicked the narco habit I was working on last week so I'm pretty pain-free. I even been riding my bike around the block; no hammering but I've got to start getting limber again!


----------



## Gotta Know (Sep 8, 2009)

^^That's gonna leave a scar!


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice! Glad to hear that you're riding your bike as well. :thumbsup:



derockus said:


> *UPDATE DAY 53*
> 
> This is what a skin graft looks like 13 days after surgery. Oh man does it feel so much better. It'll begin to ache after a whole busy day, but otherwise no worries. Kicked the narco habit I was working on last week so I'm pretty pain-free. I even been riding my bike around the block; no hammering but I've got to start getting limber again!


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

thats gonna look so effing gnarly when its fully healed


----------



## chillmolly (Apr 30, 2007)

Garlock said:


> this wouldnt have happened if you shaved your legs


Ha ha ha ha ha ha!!!!!

Marcia


----------



## Wankel7 (Jan 5, 2006)

Rock Park in FL...they have rocks in FL ? 

Man, glad you are healing up that is insane!


----------



## lokiboy8 (Sep 18, 2005)

*For future reference*



derockus said:


> *UPDATE DAY 53*
> 
> This is what a skin graft looks like 13 days after surgery. Oh man does it feel so much better. It'll begin to ache after a whole busy day, but otherwise no worries. Kicked the narco habit I was working on last week so I'm pretty pain-free. I even been riding my bike around the block; no hammering but I've got to start getting limber again!


I am sorry for giving you this advice AFTER the fact --

But, if you or anyone you know has something similar happen in the future,
PLEASE find a physio/ Chiro/ ND -- SOMEone that a 'cold' or 'soft' laser.

I have seen the study on a woman that had an arm that was engulfed w/flesh-eating bacteria. All courses of anti-biotics had failed and her surgeon was ready to take her arm to save her life. A few days of treatment and she was okay.

I have used them several times over the past 17 years, just recently to heal some severely bruised ribs -- I fell 10 feet onto my handlebar -- and I was riding 5 days later, after 3 days of treatment. After the first day of treatment, (6 'shots' of 10 minutes, preceded and followed by 10 minutes of ice -- hourly), the stabbing pain when I took a deep breath was gone.
My therapist estimates 1200 -1300 pounds of force hit my rib and a normal 3 week recovery time...

They were developed originally in the Netherlands for dental use -- they operate on the same wavelength as the mitochondria in the cell and dump in 7x the energy the cell needs to function, kicking up mitochrondrial functions across the board.
The cells first order is to function -- if it is damaged or under stress, it must get extra energy, somehow, from somewhere.

Here in Denver, the Broncos and Avalanche employ them, for example.
Too bad your docs did not know about them -- you could have avoided this whole debacle.

2 years ago, I crashed into a downed tree and landed on my right knee, with my Carbon Racer-X crushing into my patella -- it became a razor knife that cut all the way down to the patella -- I had a big flap of skin hanging down when I got up -- looked similar to what you had. I had a doc that took 3 1/2 hours sewing me up - 3 layers of stiches. 
I lasered the heck out of it and had the stitches out in 5 days(!). I was riding, easy, in 10 days. 
If that frame had hit my thigh, though, I doubt that I'd be typing this.

Here's to a speedy and full recovery, regardless.

Happy Trails!

Blessings, Marc


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

holy shizzaa! To anyone who thinks knee pads are not needed- i'll direct them to this thread 

Good to see that you are on the mend bro. Ride on!


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

OK, I wish I had a picture but I did about that same thing on the side of my calf in about 1992. It was someone else's chainring that did it and in went in the other direction, from bottom up. Basically a low-speed pileup in a large charity ride (5 Borough Bike Tour). I still had both legs around the top tube and I stood up to look at my taco'ed rear wheel and thought "Damn, I can't finish the ride on that wheel." Then I looked at my leg and almost fell over. The thing that got me was it WASN'T really bleeding, but I could see all the different layers of stuff down to the bone. Anyway, 8 hours in the ER and they didn't have to graft anything. They left the would partially open so it would not lock anything nasty inside. So, basically it was oozing and bleeding for weeks. 

Here's my best memory: I was in the ER in Brooklyn, and the doctor comes in, scratches his chin and says "Hmmm, this is complicated," then leaves. He brings back another doctor and they both look at it and whisper to each other, then they both leave. Finally, they come back with a third doctor, who is a cardiac surgeon, and he is the one who ends up doing the stitches. 

BEST LUCK TO YOU AND HAPPY HEALING.


----------



## 6MIDNIGHT9 (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow dude... I am buying knee/shin guards ASAP... thank you do much for the post. Thank the lord for crank bros pedals... the "child proof" pedal for us beginners


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Impressive! That is a battle wound to talk about!


----------



## alex(K) (Jun 27, 2008)

Been lurking this fascinating thread. Gross and irresistible at the same time. Thanks for sharing and good to see you're better!


----------



## krott5333 (Aug 6, 2009)

thats one of those injuries that probably hurts more after seeing it


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*UPDATE - DAY 60*

I took this picture to show how HUGE the scar is on my leg. It still looks knarly but it feels so much better. My range of motion is back to 100%. I can finally strech my quads again, which is such a relief. I definitely lost a lot of strength and flexibility though. If I squat down like I'm pooping in a hole I can really feel that my knee is weaker. It'll come back though. The good news I can ride my bike again! I haven't hit any single track yet but I've been pounding the pavement on the road bike the last few days. Haha, I rode in the pouring rain the other day and I realized I'd rather be riding in full on conditions than spend one more fuc*ing day on the couch. I have to move further down in southwest FL next week (job transfer) so I'm struggling to find time to get on the trails in the next few weeks. If anyone wants to ride in the Ft. Myers area around mid-October let me know. I'm not sure there're many good trails there (Alva?) but maybe we could get over to Markham. I haven't done much riding south of Alafia.

I'm glad everyone has enjoyed this thread! I never used to troll the "rider down" board... thought it would be a jinx. But now I gotta at least sympathize with everyone. I'm pretty sure my girlfriend wanted to rip my head off at least a dozen times. She said it best talking with her sister, "You try to keep Michael [her husband] inside for a two months and see how he acts!" I was a caged animal!

Lokiboy8 - When I first read your post I thought you were nuts. I looked around and it turns out there are a lot of reports/studys comparing VAC therapy and Low Intensity Laser Therapy. I'd never heard of it, but I'm going to ask the Dr. about it next time I see him. I'm sure it's too late now, but if there's ever a next time. Also, do you have a laser at home that you zap yourself with??:skep:


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

Glad to see you've come along well... 60 days, man that's a lot to go through. Then you get transferred and have to deal with moving. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## rabidchicken (Apr 16, 2009)

derockus said:


> *UPDATE - DAY 60*
> 
> I took this picture to show how HUGE the scar is on my leg. It still looks knarly but it feels so much better. My range of motion is back to 100%. I can finally strech my quads again, which is such a relief. I definitely lost a lot of strength and flexibility though. If I squat down like I'm pooping in a hole I can really feel that my knee is weaker. It'll come back though. The good news I can ride my bike again! I haven't hit any single track yet but I've been pounding the pavement on the road bike the last few days. Haha, I rode in the pouring rain the other day and I realized I'd rather be riding in full on conditions than spend one more fuc*ing day on the couch. I have to move further down in southwest FL next week (job transfer) so I'm struggling to find time to get on the trails in the next few weeks. If anyone wants to ride in the Ft. Myers area around mid-October let me know. I'm not sure there're many good trails there (Alva?) but maybe we could get over to Markham. I haven't done much riding south of Alafia.
> 
> ...


I live in Lehigh Acres. I am about 20 minutes from the Alva trail (Caloosahatchee Regional Park). There is a trail maintenance day scheduled for 9/20 and another on 9/27. Markham is around 2 hours away.


----------



## MarkMass (Sep 10, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us up to date for the past 2 months! We all want to see riders that get hurt heal-up and get back on the bike. :thumbsup:



derockus said:


> I took this picture to show how HUGE the scar is on my leg. It still looks knarly but it feels so much better. My range of motion is back to 100%. I can finally strech my quads again, which is such a relief. I definitely lost a lot of strength and flexibility though. If I squat down like I'm pooping in a hole I can really feel that my knee is weaker. It'll come back though. The good news I can ride my bike again! I haven't hit any single track yet but I've been pounding the pavement on the road bike the last few days. Haha, I rode in the pouring rain the other day and I realized I'd rather be riding in full on conditions than spend one more fuc*ing day on the couch.


Yep, I know what that's like. I hurt my shoulder and I couldn't stay off my bike for more than 1.5 weeks. My shoulder was still jacked, but I needed to ride and could so I did.



derockus said:


> I'm pretty sure my girlfriend wanted to rip my head off at least a dozen times. She said it best talking with her sister, "You try to keep Michael [her husband] inside for a two months and see how he acts!" I was a caged animal!


It's interesting the stuff you learn on here!



derockus said:


> I looked around and it turns out there are a lot of reports/studys comparing VAC therapy and Low Intensity Laser Therapy.


----------



## GEARHEAD_ENG (Jul 22, 2009)

Man that's some wound! I read about half the thread and had to look at something else for a bit because I got a little light headed. Never thought those pedals would fillet skin out like that. Next time I need to clean a Catfish, I'll dig up some old pedals... lol. So have you got some new pedals and shin guards yet?


----------



## lokiboy8 (Sep 18, 2005)

*You are not alone in thinking I am looney*



derockus said:


> *UPDATE - DAY 60*
> 
> I took this picture to show how HUGE the scar is on my leg. It still looks knarly but it feels so much better. My range of motion is back to 100%. I can finally strech my quads again, which is such a relief. I definitely lost a lot of strength and flexibility though. If I squat down like I'm pooping in a hole I can really feel that my knee is weaker. It'll come back though. The good news I can ride my bike again! I haven't hit any single track yet but I've been pounding the pavement on the road bike the last few days. Haha, I rode in the pouring rain the other day and I realized I'd rather be riding in full on conditions than spend one more fuc*ing day on the couch. I have to move further down in southwest FL next week (job transfer) so I'm struggling to find time to get on the trails in the next few weeks. If anyone wants to ride in the Ft. Myers area around mid-October let me know. I'm not sure there're many good trails there (Alva?) but maybe we could get over to Markham. I haven't done much riding south of Alafia.
> 
> ...


MOST people probably think that I am 'bat-s#ht crazy" at some level....

Like the nurse who repaired my left shin w/ 17 stitches after it got fileted (similar wound!) by my computer mount after I clipped my bar on a rock at 22 mph. 
I told her I'd be back in 3-4 days to get them out. She said, "Yeah, r.iiiiiii..ght..."
4 days later she had that "Why are you wasting my time..." look on her face -- until she uncovered the wound. Her jaw gaped open, and she said,"What was that laser thing you were talking about, again?"
Enough war stories about me -- the point here is you and healing -- as fast as possible so that you can avoid what you have gone through with necrosis, etc.

Wonderful to hear that you are back on the saddle! Yes!

I spent 5 1/2 months on crutches in '92 from a tibia plateau fracture, so I can relate BIG time.

The best laser that I have used is a big 'scanning' version that is on a stand. You can do big areas with it -- they run about 10 grand.
Some smaller portable units are in the 2-6000 range, I believe. 
So, no -- despite my saying for YEARS that I want buy one -- I haven't yet.
But I have a $6000+ carbon fiber Titus, of course.....!

Now, here's an interesting point -- The FDA has not approved them for medical use. That is why you see the latenite info-mercials selling "red-lights". Not the same thing. REAL LASERS are not 19.95 w/ shipping/handling and taxes extra.
I have a friend that is a DC and his uncle, Alvin Stjernholm, was instrumental in developing and pioneering their use during the late '80's and early 90's.
Lee does not charge any of his patients that need to use his lasers -- if someone just wants to come in and laser -- he is fine with that, as long as they wait their turn, if there is a paying client that needs to use it, of course.
Lee gets around the FDA by saying, "lets just shine this light on your_______ and see if it feels better."
Just one of the things he has done with it is getting epileptics off of their meds and getting their Driver's Licenses back!!

At full power, some people(me) can feel a slight tingling on the skin.
The best efficacy has been shown to occur by icing before and after, due to the incremental heating in the tissue due to increased mitochrondrial output. This creates a "pumping effect, not unlike using heat and ice every other hour for deep tissue bruising and soreness.

Effects from the laser are analgesic, anti-inflammatory and anti-biotic.

Just start looking around in your area for a Naturopath, DC, physio-therapist, Rehab Clinic, etc., that has these things. There might be some allopathic docs that do, but they are the rarity, I'm afraid.

Because the question is not IF you will be injured again -- the question is WHEN.
Risk. Life. Adventure. 
That's what happens when you get up out of bed or up off the couch and head out the door ---

Like my friend, Anthony Sloan used to say -

"Always ride......."

Happy Trails!

Marc


----------



## wu-wei (Jan 11, 2006)

I'm really glad to hear you've healed up well. Thanks for all the updates!


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

Ouch man that was a bad one. Just seen this but it is good you are well on the mend and it looks so much better. This reinforces my always wearing shin/knee armour when I am out on the trails. Lord knows they have enough gouges on them. 

Note to self to hide this thread from the wife


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

lucero said:


> It is true - shaving your legs will turn them into calves of iron. No pedal will pierce them.


You sir, have made my night. Good one!


----------



## mlepito (May 1, 2007)

Get Some Leaves!!


----------



## osmarandsara (Jun 26, 2006)

man...glad you are healing up.......and you know what, this could have happened to any one of us.......My worst one was once I endoed a high-speed, the bike went up in the air and landed right on top of my head.....thank goodness for helmets!


----------



## BruceB83 (Sep 16, 2009)

Your leg = me wanting to vomit...

I'm new to MTB'ing...and now going to the closest LBS to get some shin/knee guards 
before I go ride another trail.


----------



## Margaritaman (Aug 25, 2008)

Six months ago I would have avoided this thread like the plague. Unfortunately three months ago I shattered my heel wakeboarding and nothing seems as gross anymore. 
I can really relate to you being on the crutches and wanting to ride. I just got back on two weeks ago. I'm glad I couldn't see my injury other than some real cool colored skin.

Anywho, great spirit and attitude! I think a tattoo integrating the scar would be the ticket, after the tenderness goes away of course.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

UPDATE - DAY 75

Check it out, my skin is smoothing out finally. The waffle pattern is starting to disappear as well. While the wound isn't 100% totally healed and sealed I'm back to 100% health as far as I'm concerned. No more restrictions on swimming, biking, whatever. I think it's gonna take at least 6 months to a year for the scar to really set and harden up. The graft is really sensitive to sunlight, though. I usually cover it up when I'm at the beach or out fishing. I also went a rode hard on the trails for the first time! The shinguards fit fine and didn't cause any discomfort. I admit I was a little mellow at first but I got back into it quick enough. SHRED OR DIE.


----------



## thrasher_s (Oct 5, 2009)

Garlock said:


> this wouldnt have happened if you shaved your legs


Side note: Trimming/shaving leg hair makes it WAAAAAY easier to pull out cactus needles.:thumbsup:


----------



## AlexJK (May 2, 2009)

whats it look like now?? haha, it's shaped like an "A"


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

Adulterer!


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

I can't look, love my SPDs....


----------



## Jack Hass (Jun 27, 2004)

derockus said:


> *UPDATE UPDATE - DAY 43*
> 
> Are you wearing pink underwear?


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

so are you switching to eggbeaters?


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

_FINALLY_ someone notices!


----------



## Mark N (Jan 26, 2006)

nuck_chorris said:


> so are you switching to eggbeaters?


No, the legbeaters are working fine


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> so are you switching to eggbeaters?


I'm not sure yet... I am sure that I'm done with SPD for mtb. Too hard to clip in and out of, for road they're fine though. Lately I've just been riding on platforms. I like being able to put my foot down quickly without having to sprain my ankle to unclip. Maybe eggies are much easier? They just seem so small and if you have to clip out and then in quickly I feel like I'm just gonna miss the clip. Doesn't it feel like you're standing on a marble?


----------



## sbpinnacle (Jul 27, 2009)

I just installed the Shimano SH-56 Multi-Release and I can't believe the difference. I wiped out on a water crossing the other day, and it happened so quickly I couldn't think about getting out, it just happened. I use the Forte Campus pedal that is like your Shimano's, but I think I going to change to the 520's based on your incident and what a pain it can be trying to flip the pedal around to clipin. 

By the way, I was off my clipless for about 4 weeks after a nasty crash I had... nothing like yours, but I beat myself up pretty good. I'm excited about the clipless again! I'd say you'd do better with the clipless and shinguards. Either way, I'm glad you back on the bikes.


----------



## bacon11 (Jul 3, 2009)

derockus said:


> I'm not sure yet... I am sure that I'm done with SPD for mtb. Too hard to clip in and out of, for road they're fine though. Lately I've just been riding on platforms. I like being able to put my foot down quickly without having to sprain my ankle to unclip. Maybe eggies are much easier? They just seem so small and if you have to clip out and then in quickly I feel like I'm just gonna miss the clip. Doesn't it feel like you're standing on a marble?


I have the Crank Brothers Candy pedals and no, it doesn't feel like you're standing on marbles, at least to me it doesn't. Mine have a little "platform" for you to "stand" on if you miss clipping in at a crucial point in the ride. To me, they appear to be easier to clip in to... with the Shimano spids, it looks like you have to snipe the leading edge of the cleat into the pedal or it's a complete miss and you won't clip in. With the Candy pedals and the Crank Brothers cleats, you can put the edge of your toe on the back edge of the pedal, and slide your foot towards the front of the pedal (keeping the sole of your shoe parallel to the ground) and you'll clip in 100% of the time. You can also do it in reverse - put the arch of your foot on the front of the pedal, and slide your foot back, and it'll clip you in as well.

Back to the marble thing - as long as the sole of your shoe is somewhat stiff, it disperses the pressure of the pedal over all of the balls of your foot and some of the arch, so on the down stroke it doesn't feel any different than a platform, to me at least. Starting out biking this summer, I went right to spids, but I've had a couple parking lot rides on bike shop bikes testing them out when my friend was shopping, and it feels similar.

For what it's worth, I'm getting some platforms for the winter because clipless and Rays MTB park don't mix, me thinks. Being able to instantly put a foot down is an attractive quality the platforms have over clipless, but for longer XC rides (what I usually do), clipless all the time.


----------



## bgfthntr (May 18, 2009)

my coworker looked over when I was looking at the photos.... see almost puked.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

i agree, if you miss getting the nose of the cleat into the clip on spd, you're gonna have problems... then you end up having to look down and your feet to see if you're even on the right side of the pedal, very distracting and not helpful for mtb.

yeah, it seems like everyone is happy with all the crank bros pedals. i'd like to give them a shot first before dropping $100 on something i may never use. i've been keeping a look out on craiglist to see if anything comes up. the cb mallets interest me because of their large, platform base.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

bgfthntr said:


> my coworker looked over when I was looking at the photos.... see almost puked.


Good to hear!


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

derockus said:


> _FINALLY_ someone notices!


Oh no, I noticed the first time I saw the pic, had to do a double take because I really wasn't sure what I was looking at, I'm just too polite to comment 

That and the fact pink is so metrosexual, now if only I could get a girl to want to see mine


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice gash man. Glad you're ok. Now can you please tell me EXACTLY where you left your bikes?


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*Day 226*

Just updating for the sake of updating. I'm physically 100% better, no longer hindered by any activity. If I take a shot right in the scar it hurts pretty badly but that's all. The skin is numb to light sensation, even the part that isn't graft area.

I wear shin guards on every mtb ride now.


----------



## swoodbrn (Oct 5, 2005)

That's pretty ugly, but doesn't seem indicative of the HUGE hassle that led to it. Sometimes the body is amazing at how it heals after severe injuries. Then, other times, this kind of $hit happens - it was just some skin, a big cut!


----------



## Spdu4ia (Aug 6, 2009)

I totally feel your pain man. But look on the good side. You can still kind of walk. I just got out of the hospital yesterday. Good luck with everythin in your recovery. Here is a pic of my complete Tib/Fib after sugery sunday with a metal rod all the way down and 6 screws


----------



## LordDRIFT (Jul 10, 2009)

Spdu4ia said:


> I totally feel your pain man. But look on the good side. You can still kind of walk. I just got out of the hospital yesterday. Good luck with everythin in your recovery. Here is a pic of my complete Tib/Fib after sugery sunday with a metal rod all the way down and 6 screws


Oh dear..what happened here?


----------



## marsh rider (May 18, 2008)

Woah man, I just saw this thread for the first time and can hardly believe an injury that bad could be caused by pedals! Did you watch the doctors stitch your skin back together? 'Cause that would be a pretty knarly thing to watch. It sucks that the skin graft was needed but it's good to see you're doing better now and able to ride.

What's your story, spdu4ia?


----------



## BurnNotice (Apr 5, 2010)

Loved the thread and updates. Hate however you had to go through this. Hope your back to normal now and pedaling away!


----------



## tasty.dirt74 (Nov 13, 2009)

Truly awesome job on the leg !!!!

Sick scar.:thumbsup:


----------



## High Side (Apr 16, 2010)

Pretty cool that you wound up with the Crimson Tide "A" on your leg


----------



## KarlMTB (Jul 13, 2008)

I cant believe how much damage that innocent looking pedal did OMG


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

*Long time update*

So this is what a skin graft looks like 3 years 3 months later. Skin pretty pink, no sensation on the graft, no hair either. I still wear shin guards on every ride no matter how tame.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

derockus you got the wrong tattoo, it should have simply been the word "TEAM" positioned right below that scar that still clearly says the letter A.

Good to see things as they currently stand, it doesn't look quite so "angry" now.

Out of green but happy trails.


----------



## drexlerkm (Aug 10, 2009)

dude i remember when you posted this. glad to see its lookin better and you're riding

i still clench my jaw and hit my face when i think about how this happened, reimagining the scene in my mind. blood on the ferns... swaying softly in the breeze. My terrence malick thin red line take on your incident


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice, does the tattoo have any significance with the scar or injury?


----------



## Painkiller7 (Mar 5, 2013)

That's a pretty wicked wound! I bet that felt great! The bright side was your positive attitude, which is always good for healing. It's good to hear you weren't alone and made it out.


----------



## sergey_1987 (Feb 12, 2013)

Read this thread. Add knee/shin guard to my CRC order.


----------



## derockus (Mar 27, 2009)

Nah, just dig sabretooth tigers.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

It's just a flesh wound!

Not the most gruesome I've seen, but yea, owch. The worse I've seen was someone that was doing iado with a live blade.. and put the sword in his arm rather than his saya. It went into the palm, near the wrist, and out through the top of his elbow.


----------

